
The Coming Death of Independent Podcasting - mrzool
https://mattstoller.substack.com/p/on-the-spotify-joe-rogan-deal-and
======
himinlomax
"Softbank collapsed. What does this mean for the tech sector?"

Nothing. It's not a tech company, it invested in real estate (Wework).

------
gowld
You don't have to publish exclusively on Spotify.

